# Bow hunters.. a questionaire



## frankp (Aug 19, 2015)

All you bow hunters out there. 

What are you using for broadheads?
What's your favorite small game arrow head?

I think my broadheads are G5 somethings 3 blade, fixed, but I'm not sure. Shot them for the first time today and was pretty happy with how closely they matched my field tips. Looking to see what other folks use, though.

I've tried a couple of different small game tips, both the "grabber" kind (similar to the "ninja") and the "stopper" kind that looks like a smooth sided mace. Not sure what that one's called but it's been pretty good for squirrels so far.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 19, 2015)

For deer I always used thunderhead 125's, my bow was set at 62 lbs for hunting and the arrow would blow right through the rib bones and stick in the ground on the other side. I was not shooting one of the modern high speed bows but an older high country bow, very smooth and quiet and obviously enough energy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 19, 2015)

Dirt Nap Gear broadheads seem to be one of the more popular among my buddies who bow hunt. I don't bow hunt, but I have some friends who think it's a sin to hunt with anything but a bow haha.


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 19, 2015)

I used to use slick tricks and really liked them a lot. I never had a deer run farther than 40yards after being shot. I switched over to grim reapers now and love them. The first deer I shot with them was at 73 yards and only ran 50 after the shot. The other deer I shot maybe made it 20 yards.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 19, 2015)

I use 100 grain Thunderheads. They have never failed me. I am still looking for a good small game head. I have used the spring grabber thing and it just pissed the rabbits off.


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 20, 2015)

I bought a bunch of Thunderhead 125's years ago and still use them. Never bothered to try all the new styles. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thunder heads for sure! All I've ever shot and don't like experimenting otherwise it screws me all up.


----------

